# Wolverine to Chicago Seat Comfort/Reclining



## Rkifer (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a spouse with a bad back. We were thinking of taking the Ann Arbor to Chicago Wolverine train (Wolverine 351 west-bound, Wolverine 352 return). I have heard the seats recline, but am curious as to how much they recline and how comfortable they are. Can anyone comment? The Amtrak reps have said that they recline more than an airplane. Would love any thoughts. Thanks so much.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 12, 2018)

They do recline a bit farther than airplane seats, but there isn’t any lumbar support. The seats have a weird curve in that area.

She may want to bring a pillow for additional lower back support. I’ve found that shoving my coat behind my back works well too (I don’t like packing extra stuff.)


----------



## PerRock (Mar 12, 2018)

The seats have way more padding than any airline coach seat these days. Here is a picture of the seat to expect on the Worlveriene:







(Pictures from www.Seat61.com)

They also recline more, here is an example photo. This photo is from a long-distance train so you won't get the pillow or the lower-leg rest, but the seat pitch is about the same.






Peter


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 12, 2018)

I found a small pillow behind my back, that I can sorta shape, is needed after a few hours. The seat width is more like Airline first class and recline just as much or slightly more. You may also want a neck pillow so you can rest.


----------

